# New member in need of some help...



## hendu3270 (May 3, 2012)

Hey guys,

I live in Pearland, Texas and I'm a learning wood turner. I'm also a wood turner on a budget. All that to say if I see wood on the side of the road that looks interesting, it comes home with me. That exact thing happened this morning and I am hoping some one knows what kind of wood this might be. My boss said he thinks it's Hackberry from the pics, but the the surface is smooth with no little knobbies scattered around. The wood is totally white. Any thoughts from the pics? It's the two large pieces, one of the left and one on the right shown below.


View attachment 236766


----------



## Dennis_Peacock (May 3, 2012)

Don't know right off, but I'd sure turn me a piece of it. Free wood like that can be a lot of fun and just think of the surprises inside that you will uncover when turning. :cool2:


----------

